# Extra-curricular Activities among TKD students



## Last Fearner (Jun 1, 2007)

How many of you do things together, with fellow students, outside of Taekwondo (or any KMA) class?

What kind of things do you do?

How do you act differently (if at all) because you are in TKD?

Do you still treat high ranks or Black Belt buddies with respect?

How many of you ever do anything outside of the Dojang with your Master Instructor?

Do you continue to treat them with high respect in those less formal settings?

How many of you have ever been invited to your Master Instructor's (sabeomnim or school owner's) house?

Is it a regular thing, or very rare, and do you consider it an honor to be invited?

When your sabeomnim is talking outside of class, at the Dojang or otherwise, do you shut up and listen, or do you interrupt and talk over them when you have something to say?

If your sabeomnim is giving you, or a group of students some deep philosophical lesson, or personal advice outside of class, do you quietly take it in and absorb it, even if you disagree, or do you challenge it and argue with your teacher (I'm not talking about just asking questions for clarity, but completely disagreeing with what they have said?

Just curious about other's experiences. If you are an instructor or Sabeom, please give the same answers from your perspective with your students, or between you and your Grandmasters.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> How many of you do things together, with fellow students, outside of Taekwondo (or any KMA) class?



We do.



Last Fearner said:


> What kind of things do you do?


 
Go out to eat after events, classes, on weekends; have parties and picnics



Last Fearner said:


> How do you act differently (if at all) because you are in TKD?



Uh... hey, that's a good one!  I think it's more how we treat each other in class that is different, although the courtesy shown in class tends to spill over, especially with the adults; the kids relax more, and more readily, especially with each other.



Last Fearner said:


> Do you still treat high ranks or Black Belt buddies with respect?


 
Yes - but that is because I respect them _as people_ - not as belt wearers.  If I didn't, I would find an organization where I did respect my seniors and other black belts.



Last Fearner said:


> How many of you ever do anything outside of the Dojang with your Master Instructor?


 
On occasion - if you mean my sahbum, my direct instructor, on a semi-regular basis; if you mean the GM of our association, much less regularly - but he lives in another state, which has more to do with it than anything else.



Last Fearner said:


> Do you continue to treat them with high respect in those less formal settings?


 
Yes.  See above.



Last Fearner said:


> How many of you have ever been invited to your Master Instructor's (sabeomnim or school owner's) house?


 
Both - my sahbum (home, work, wedding) and our GM (home).



Last Fearner said:


> Is it a regular thing, or very rare, and do you consider it an honor to be invited?


 
Both - see above.



Last Fearner said:


> When your sabeomnim is talking outside of class, at the Dojang or otherwise, do you shut up and listen, or do you interrupt and talk over them when you have something to say?


 
It depends on the circumstances; I can't give a straight answer.  If we're talking about TKD, then the location doesn't matter - if we're talking about something unrelated, then it varies.



Last Fearner said:


> If your sabeomnim is giving you, or a group of students some deep philosophical lesson, or personal advice outside of class, do you quietly take it in and absorb it, even if you disagree, or do you challenge it and argue with your teacher (I'm not talking about just asking questions for clarity, but completely disagreeing with what they have said?



See above - this is too circumstance-based for me to be able to give a single response to.  Certainly, I have questioned my sahbum about various things in private; how much I disagree, or how I do it, will depend on the topic, the location, and the other people present at the time.


----------



## RED (Jun 1, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> How many of you do things together, with fellow students, outside of Taekwondo (or any KMA) class?
> 
> What kind of things do you do?
> 
> ...


 
I can't seem to get the multiquote thing to work so I'll answer these in a paragraph.

I would like to train with someone outside of class but time doesn't permit it and no one from my school lives near me. I do have a friend that wrestles that I lock up with once in a while. I've never had anyone from the school over but we aren't the most hopitable people. (Not because we aren't friendly or don't want to, there are other things involved) 
TKD has made me a more confident person and has kept me in good shape. It has helped me focus and be patient with people. I'm ADHD.
I treat everyone I've met who studies any martial art with respect. If they are a higher rank I will bow or if in a crowded public place I will give a suttle repectful nod. 
I've never gone to the instructor's home. Never really considered it as a special honor, just a friendly gesture. 
When a intructor is talking andd giving advice whether I agree or not I will listen and weigh what he sayes whether in class or outside of class. If I disagree I will ask and not argue. I try not to interupt anyone while they are talking I think of it as rude as a person who talks to much and wont let you talk.
I believe you've got to give respect to recieve respect, therefore I treat everyone with the respect that is due them.


----------



## nathan3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> How many of you do things together, with fellow students, outside of Taekwondo (or any KMA) class?
> What kind of things do you do?


It depends greatly on which students we're talking about.  My brother is the one that convinced me to start training at my current school, and I see him all the time.  Later, I convinced my wife to start training, and then a long-time friend of mine.  So to some degree, a lot of the students at our school became students through previous relationships with other students.  With other students, it's less frequent.  We've had dinner with a few of the other students, but nothing regular.



Last Fearner said:


> How do you act differently (if at all) because you are in TKD?



Not really.  When we're outside of class, everyone becomes sort of "regular friends".



Last Fearner said:


> Do you still treat high ranks or Black Belt buddies with respect?


 
Absolutely.



Last Fearner said:


> How many of you ever do anything outside of the Dojang with your Master Instructor?



On occasion, yes.



Last Fearner said:


> Do you continue to treat them with high respect in those less formal settings?



Absolutely.



Last Fearner said:


> How many of you have ever been invited to your Master Instructor's (sabeomnim or school owner's) house?  Is it a regular thing, or very rare, and do you consider it an honor to be invited?



We've been there a few times.  It's not really "very rare" or "regular"; I think I'll just go with "sometimes".  And yes, I consider it an honor to be invited.



Last Fearner said:


> When your sabeomnim is talking outside of class, at the Dojang or otherwise, do you shut up and listen, or do you interrupt and talk over them when you have something to say?



I don't interrupt and talk over them, but I'm definitely more free with my input on conversations outside of the class setting.



Last Fearner said:


> If your sabeomnim is giving you, or a group of students some deep philosophical lesson, or personal advice outside of class, do you quietly take it in and absorb it, even if you disagree, or do you challenge it and argue with your teacher (I'm not talking about just asking questions for clarity, but completely disagreeing with what they have said?



It's hard to say.  There hasn't really been anything that my disagreement has come up with yet.  That may just be a testament to how alike my sensei and I are on a personality level outside of the class setting.


----------



## stoneheart (Jun 13, 2007)

I do respect my instructor in and outside of class, but that's not merely because he is my martial arts instructor.  He's a solid man, capable of inspiring others and secure in himself as a person.  When I see him outside of class, I call him by his first name, and he knows to defer to me with an issue that is in my area of expertise.  He has no false pride which is a quality that I just love about him.

I have worked out with many capable martial artists, some with incredible abilities, but some of them... I would hesitate to become their student.

Respect is not a one way street.  It must be continually earned.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2007)

How many of you do things together, with fellow students, outside of Taekwondo (or any KMA) class?
We have a family get together once a month either going to a ball game or bowling or role\ler skating just something to help build the family atmoshere.

What kind of things do you do?
see above

How do you act differently (if at all) because you are in TKD?
We still show equal respect just like if we was in the dojang I mean nobody callsme master but we do use sir and maam.

Do you still treat high ranks or Black Belt buddies with respect?

The same as if we are at the school

How many of you ever do anything outside of the Dojang with your Master Instructor?

All the time

Do you continue to treat them with high respect in those less formal settings?

I will always do they have earned that right

How many of you have ever been invited to your Master Instructor's (sabeomnim or school owner's) house?

Yes I have and still get invited

Is it a regular thing, or very rare, and do you consider it an honor to be invited?

It is an honor but when I'm in town he expects it.

When your sabeomnim is talking outside of class, at the Dojang or otherwise, do you shut up and listen, or do you interrupt and talk over them when you have something to say?

Shout up and listen, always give respect to anyone talking

If your sabeomnim is giving you, or a group of students some deep philosophical lesson, or personal advice outside of class, do you quietly take it in and absorb it, even if you disagree, or do you challenge it and argue with your teacher (I'm not talking about just asking questions for clarity, but completely disagreeing with what they have said?

Quitly accept and show respect and if ask give my opinion.

Just curious about other's experiences. If you are an instructor or Sabeom, please give the same answers from your perspective with your students, or between you and your Grandmasters.

It would be the same.


----------



## Telos (Aug 3, 2007)

i generally do not associate with many people outside of teh dojang. Mainly because i'm busy protecting the whiny public.

But for the few i do talk with or hang with its usually martial arts related. or philosophhy or something.

And thats the way i like it.


----------

